# Send in the Clowns



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

A 'What would you do' post,,,,
I have had two ordinary ocellaris clownfish for about 5 years now. They started out with me in a 5 gallon Fluval Spec, then a 20 gallon standard for several months and currently in a 56 gallon for the past three years.
The 56 gallon tank is leaking and I've set up a 150.

My question,
Would you move the 2 Clowns to the new 150 or rehome them?
I've had them so long now they are almost part of the family.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*re home*

i think u have your answer .....

if u are ok with giving away to someone u trust may be a little easier 
to pick up some high end diff looking clowns ...

but I think u would be happy keeping them ...

cheers


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

What I think I'm struggling with is, you don't usually see clownfish in larger tanks (watching Youtube here) .
It's easy to drop them in, not so easy to get them out.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I had 2 black clowns and 2 white clowns in a 175 gallon tank. Easy to catch. For us they never felt like they were lost in the tank. The black clowns hosted the overflow and lived in the corner. They never let anyone else go near their corner.

The white clowns lived in an elegance near the bottom. The cool thing was the tank was big enough for two pairs of clowns to live happily without fighting with each other.

We also had 5 tangs and a whole whack of other fish.

I don't see an issue with keeping the pair you have and adding anything else you want in the larger tank.


----------



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

*Clown Fish Pairs*

Adding...

Methinks it's the Maroon Clowns that are super aggressive...
Have a 242 gallon cube, approx 3 + years..
introduced a wild caught Maroon clown breeding pair to an already established pair of True Percula (female) and a Male snowflake.

The maroon's chased the other pair now in my sump taking refuge and for sale...

Neil


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Maroons, yeah, I can see them being an issue, never kept them but I heard they were super aggressive.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't have a large tank but clowns are slow awkward swimmers and mine are aggressive feeders so I could scoop mine out at every feeding. Heck I catch one every couple of months by accident.

I use a large measuring cup for the food and they will jump/swim into it when they see it.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Update
Against my better judgement, I did put the two clowns in the new 150. They were complete dicks to several of the other tank mates. The final straw came when they attacked and killed a new flame angel.
After a week of trying I caught one and another week to catch the other.

I have both clowns now in a 5 gallon Fluval Spec. It's just too small for them.
So I am offering them FREE to a good home.
Pickup Bowmanville right beside the 401 (anytime)


----------

